# Wer kennt den Satzungsentwurf des VdSF zur Fusion ?



## Ralle 24 (15. November 2010)

Laut dem VdSF Vorsitzenden Peter Mohnert, liegt der Satzungsentwurf zur Fusion der Verbände ja allen im VdSF organisierten Anglern vor.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=203744


Zitat daraus:

<<<<<<
5.
Würden Sie uns nach Fertigstellung der Satzung und des  Verschmelzungsvertrages noch vor der eigentlichen Abstimmung diese zur  Information der Angler zum Veröffentlichen zukommen lassen?
Immerhin sind ca. 70% unserer Mitglieder organisierte Angler, die man  auf diese Weise dann einfach und verbandsübergreifend informieren  könnte.

*Die Satzung und der Verschmelzungsvertrag sind ist bis zur  Bestätigung durch die Mitgliederversammlungen Entwürfe. Sie stehen allen  im VDSF und DAV organisierten Anglern bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt zur  Verfügung.*

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


 Es ist jedoch irgendwie komisch, dass bisher noch niemand diesen sagenumwobenen Entwurf kennt. Jedenfalls niemand, den ich kenne.

Das muss ja nun nichts bedeuten, denn schließlich kenne ich nur eine begrenzte Anzahl Angler die im VdSF organisiert sind. 

Darum starte ich mal diese Umfrage.
*
Wer kennt den Entwurf einer gemeinsamen Satzung zur Fusion der Verbände ?*

Sollte jemand gar im Besitz dieses Entwurfes sein, so wäre es richtig und gut, diesen der Anglerboard-Redaktion zukommen zu lassen. So könnten wir ihn hier veröffentlichen und allen Anglern zur Kenntnis geben. 

Schließlich stehen ja grade in der nächsten Zeit sehr viele Jahreshauptversammlungen in den Vereinen an und das wäre gleichsam die Gelegenheit, einen solchen Entwurf im Verein zu besprechen.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (15. November 2010)

*AW: Wer kennt den Satzungsentwurf des VdSF zur Fusion ?*

Hi,

es steht nicht geschrieben, dass der Satzungstext jetzt zur Verfügung steht, sondern bis zum Zeitpunkt der Bestätigung durch die Mitgliederversammlungen. 

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## ivo (15. November 2010)

*AW: Wer kennt den Satzungsentwurf des VdSF zur Fusion ?*

Es wird ja hier nicht nach der Endfassung gefragt sondern nach dem Entwurf. 

Ich gehe davon aus, dass der VDSF mit seinem Standpunkt (beschlossener Entwurf) den Entwurf vom Mai meint.


----------



## Fischereiaufsicht (16. November 2010)

*AW: Wer kennt den Satzungsentwurf des VdSF zur Fusion ?*

Ein Entwurf ist es so lange, bis es beschlossen ist, das ist richtig. ABER: um es beschließen zu können, muss es JEDEM Mitglied bekannt gegeben werden - denn jeder Angler für sich ist mit seinem Verein einem Dachverband angeschlossen (DAV oder VDSF) und jede Vereinssatzung ist mit der Satzung des Dachverbandes gekoppelt.

Ich persönlich - und viele andere Leute - bin der Meinung, dass der Zusammenschluss sowieso nicht allein die die 12 Leute im Gremium dort beschlossen werden kann. Da muss jeder Angler ein Abstimmungsrecht haben, denn die Mitglieder der einzelnen Vereine sind "das Leben" der Dachverbände.

Das Problem bei der ganzen Sache ist noch ein ganz anderes. es wird immer von Vorteilen der Angler gesprochen, die durch den Zusammenschluss entstehen sollen. Bisher allerdings ist noch nicht ein Vorteil für die DAV-Mitglieder erkennbar. Die ganzen Publikationen haben etwas mit der Politik gemeinsam: Mit viel Worten wird nichts gesagt! Und da seitens der Verantwortlichen so eine Geheimniskrämerei betrieben wird, sehe ich auch keine (noch verborgenen) Vorteile. Im Gegenteil, es wird darauf hinaus laufen, dass wir irgendwas vor die Nase gesetzt bekommen und dann damit leben sollen müssen.

Insofern ist die Frage nach dieser Satzung mehr als berechtigt! Leider erhalten nichtmal die Kreisanglerverbände genauere Informationen über den Zusammenschluss. Ich persönlich bin sowieso gegen den Zuammenschluss!!!


----------



## Fischer am Inn (16. November 2010)

*AW: Wer kennt den Satzungsentwurf des VdSF zur Fusion ?*

Hallo,

also nach meinem Verständnis ist für den Bereich des VDSF die Delegiertentagung die zuständige Mitgliederversammlung, die auf der Jahreshauptversammlung im Oktober 2011 die endgültigen Beschlüsse fassen wird. Und diese Delegierten werden von den Landesverbänden benannt und haben kein imperatives sondern ein freies Mandat. Wie die Rückkoppelung auf Landesebene geregelt ist, bleibt den Landesverbänden überlassen.

So verstehe ich die innere Struktur des VDSF.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------

